
Giant graph datasets - juddydotg
Hi All --<p>Does anyone know of truly giant graph datasets? The largest I can find online is the Web Data Commons Hyperlink graph at 128B edges: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;webdatacommons.org&#x2F;hyperlinkgraph&#x2F;<p>Anyone know of anything larger? Or even anything of comparable size?
======
verganileonardo
Did you try kaggle?

